# German Hymer import



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone bought an imported German van that had a a self seeking digital Oyster sat system on it and a Haaft Ten box? Can you get Astra 2 and British programmes on it?


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rommel,

Yes and Yes !!


----------



## trehern (May 11, 2005)

*Oyster & Ten Haaft*

Hi Rommel,

I too have an imported Hymer (1999 B684 series model) which came with the Oyster self seeking satellite system and the Ten Haaft control box. I think that you may have the same system as mine which is the Oyster 4 Analogue system with Digital Radio capabilities.

All you will be able to get are largely German analogue channels operating on Astra 1, Hotbird and Eutelsat. The system autoseeks Astra 1 once switched on. No British TV channels can be accessed in it's current state.

Apparently Transleisure of Leeds (UK Oyster agents) can convert the system to Oyster 4 Digital spec so that you can receive British freeview channels (BBC, not ITV) from Astra 2. All othe Sky & ITV channels would require a Sky Digital box to be used in tandem with the Ten Haaft box.

I have been quoted £675 to upgrade my Oyster 4 to Oyster 4 Digital spec. by Transleisure. I would suggest that you email your questions to them at the following email address:-

[email protected]

Alternatively you could email [email protected] and direct your questions to Jochen - you can download a pdf of the Oyster 4 Digital Instructions from their website - www.ten-haaft.de

I have a set of instructions for the Oyster 4 Analogue in German - if you are interested then email me at [email protected] with your address.

Regards

Trehern


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Oyster analogue*

Thanks Trehern, I have done as you suggested and been told that a conversion will be around £700 for a FTA system or £1000 for a twin LNB, this seem an extortionate amount considering the the dish and motors are already up there, when you think you could get a simple Lidl system for £60.

I know nothing about satellite but will try and work on a way of reducing the cost, if I find anything I will let you know.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rommel,

I have an imported Hymer, 1996, with Oyster self-seeking satelite system. I have an ordinary digibox with a card that enables the free to air stations to be seen (BBC1, BBC2, ITV, CH4, CH5, etc). It seeks and finds Astra 2 South and works pretty well in most of Fr, Sp and some Port.

I am afraid I am not terribly knowledgeable about these things but I am surprised that yours is going to cost so much to adapt. I thought it was just a matter of telling it which satelite to look for.

Have you tried adding a digibox and TV ? Please be patient if what I say sounds stupid or obvious I am only trying to help. Make sure the digi box and TV work properly with your domestic aerial before trying in the 'van. I assume you have the necessary and correct electrical supplies connected. The Oyster will be 12v and the TV and digi. probably 240v.

Are you aware of this website www.satcure.co.uk They seem to know everything there is to know about TV and I am sure they will at least be able to confirm, or not, the information you have been given.

Let us know how you get on and good luck.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rommel,

A couple more thoughts.
Another good site where you might get help is www. conrad anderson.co.uk
A silly but important thing is to switch on in the correct order, TV first, receiver (digibox) second and Oyster last. Apparently the Oyster then automatically looks for the appropriate sat.
Keep us posted.


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Oyster Analogue*

Thanks BillD , 
A couple of questions for you,(1) Did your Hymer have the Oyster fitted to it in Germany in 1996 and did it have the Ten Haaft box attached when you bought it. (2)On the dish does it have written Oyster or Oyster Digital.( ie is it originaly an analogue system) (3) Did you just attach a Sky box to it and BINGO the dish found the satellite and you got a picture.
I probably know less than you about satellite but I thought with a motorised dish you needed something additional in the box to tell the dish motors to seek the correct satellite.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rommel,

I am delighted to say that we are just going out the door for 5 months down around Fr, Sp. and mostly Port.

I will answer as best I can.

I am the 3rd owner so can't be too specific. As far as I am aware the Oyster was original equipment., I don't remember seeing 'digital' on the dish.
3. Yes, I just pinched the one from indoors and used it - I have since bought a 2nd hand one for indoors.
AFAIK that is why you turn on in the order, TV, Digi, Oyster so that the Oyster looks at the Digi to see what Sat. it wants.
There is provision with the digi. to change sat.

I am sorry but I have to go now, have you tried Satcure yet ?

Best of Luck.


----------

